# Millport Golf Club -  Saturday 21st July Open Stableford



## thecraw (May 24, 2012)

Gents & ladies, 

who's interested in this years Millport trip which will be off medal tees and part of Valentino's (failed  )"Scottish Order of Merit" .


I have arranged with Bill at Millport for me just to email him the details of all players wanting to play. Just copy and paste the below information and insert your details. Cheers

tc.

NAME :- 
HANDICAP :-
HOME CLUB :-


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 24, 2012)

Got plans! 

I'll make it to a forum meet one day!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Got plans! 

I'll make it to a forum meet one day!
		
Click to expand...

FD, game at Muckhart on 6th June if you are interested. Sorry Craw not meaning to hi-jack


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

So its only me and Valentino then!


?????????

Everyone loved Millport last year! Confused.com!!!!


----------



## Farneyman (May 30, 2012)

Am in.


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

3 of us.

Might look into an overnighter! Cheap B&B! Night in the public houses of Costa del Cumbrae!


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			3 of us.

Might look into an overnighter! Cheap B&B! Night in the public houses of Costa del Cumbrae!
		
Click to expand...

am in ish just trying to suss out  what the two comps i will miss at my home and away courses


----------



## Val (Jun 1, 2012)

Craw, I missed this thread. Assume you have me covered :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry Crawford I will be unable to come along and defend my title . I have an invite to my brother in laws competition at his course in Newcastle that weekend.  

Hope it goes well.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 7, 2012)

Only four CONFIRMED so far :-

thecraw
valentino
big slice
farneyman


Possibles maybes eyes, maybes naw!

Andy
Bunkers



Anyone else this year???? Â£8 entry is a snip.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 7, 2012)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?28342-Millport-Trip-Sunday-July-17th-Review.&highlight=millport



A taster for those considering the trip. Cracking day out. Just don't leave your golf bag unattended, you've been warned!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Only four CONFIRMED so far :-

thecraw
valentino
big slice
farneyman​

Possibles maybes eyes, maybes naw!

Andy
Bunkers
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Colin MacDonald Snr
Neil Rattray
​


----------



## thecraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy "shoulders" Hayne confirmed today.


----------



## Val (Jun 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Andy "shoulders" Hayne confirmed today.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Andy :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 13, 2012)

Surprised at lack of interest at this one. A cracking course with some lovely views and you get a spin on a big boat!

Anyone else fancying it?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to miss out guys but im working,great wee course that i really enjoyed last year.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like its a very very poor 5 ball effort this year

Crawford Kilpatrick 6 Old Ranfurly 
Andy Hayne Jnr 7 Gourock
Fabian Greenan 12 Prestwick St Nicholas
David Munn 13 Irvine Bogside
Martin Clarke 16 Easter Moffat


Possible

Raymond Oliphant 14 Cathcart Castle



If any of these details are incorrect just amend.

I'll send away the entries late next week. Anyone else interested speak up now or forever hang your head in shame!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2012)

Going to suggest tee times between 1200-1300? Boat about 1100 then a bite to eat after the golf.

Does that sort of time suit everyone or does anyone want it earlier or later, I'll go with the majority!


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2012)

Tee times suit me, think bigslice is down to 12 too


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2012)

Dr Ray has confirmed his star attendance. Humbled to have the 2012 Machrihanish March Madness champion in our presence.


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Dr Ray has confirmed his star attendance. Humbled to have the 2012 Machrihanish March Madness champion in our presence.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 16, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Tee times suit me, think bigslice is down to 12 too
		
Click to expand...

sneaks to 12.5 playing 13


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 15, 2012)

What are the tee times for this Crawford?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			What are the tee times for this Crawford?
		
Click to expand...

No idea yet, will update tee times when I get them. Anyone heard from Dr Ray?


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you book a time for my mate when you booked them??


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

He is in but Valentino & Dr Ray have both called off. Down to a very disappointing 6 now!


----------



## bigslice (Jul 18, 2012)

bigslice said:



			sneaks to 12.5 playing 13
		
Click to expand...

probably playing off 11 on saturday, my mission is not to come last!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 18, 2012)

bigslice said:



			probably playing off 11 on saturday, my mission is not to come last!!!
		
Click to expand...

probably nothing, your handicap was slashed last week so 11 it is.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			probably nothing, your handicap was slashed last week so 11 it is.
		
Click to expand...

ooooffffftttt, theres even talk of me getting picked for my away course team events!!!
17th hole this afternoon three balls off the tee with my new shaft all landed within 10 yards of each other 220 yards. winning


----------



## thecraw (Jul 18, 2012)

10.30am  C Kilpatrick,A Hayne and two others
11.00am C McCafferey, D Munn and two others
11.10am F Greenan,G McIntyre and two others


----------



## thecraw (Jul 18, 2012)

0915 boat from Largs is the call, certainly for Andy and I anyway.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 18, 2012)

cool


----------



## bigslice (Jul 19, 2012)

am looking forward to this, at least this year i wont turn up drunk


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 21, 2012)

Not ideal preparation for this one...a one year old who doesn't want to sleep, roll on 8:00 when I get picked up to head for the ferry.

Safe travels guys and see you all in Largs.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 22, 2012)

cracking day yesterday organised by thecraw, yet again. only 6 turned up but it was also the millport open so was over 80 folk playing. great day great views and some greatish golf. 
word of warning, even if you fail to see farneyman in his bright green trousers. you will defo hear his Irish patter flowing on at least 4 of your backswings. 
hopefully next year a lot more of us turn up for this as its a great day out.
plus the andy with the happy bouncin hardcore tunes. i was having flashbacks in the back of the car:whoo:


----------



## Andy (Jul 22, 2012)

bigslice said:



			plus andy with the happy bouncin hardcore tunes. i was having flashbacks in the back of the car:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounded more than just flashbacks haha

Great day as you said Dave. Somebody else can take the venga bus next year.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 22, 2012)

Andy said:



			Sounded more than just flashbacks haha

Great day as you said Dave. Somebody else can take the venga bus next year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying over next year, can't beat a night on Casta del Cumbrae!

It was a great day and without going into too much detail Andy and I played with an inspirational character who has overcome so much to still play golf. What a man.


----------



## Andy (Jul 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It was a great day and without going into too much detail Andy and I played with an inspirational character who has overcome so much to still play golf. What a man.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Craw, he is great guy and was a pleasure to play with.


----------

